# Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!



## der8auer (30. Januar 2013)

*Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Die russische OC-Schmiede OCLab.ru berichtet in einem kurzen Artikel über den Performance-Zuwachs der Haswell CPUs gegenüber Intels aktueller Ivy Bridge CPU.

Für den Test wurden beide CPUs auf 2,8 GHz heruntergetaktet. OCLab.ru sind bei HWBot für ihre extreme-Overclocking Ergebnisse bekannt. Dementsprechend richtet sich die Benchmarkauswahl auch nach dieser Szene.

Der Zuwachs besteht je nach Benchmark bei *0,2-8,4 %*

Hardware:
Intel Haswell @ 2,80 GHz
Intel Ivy Bridge 3770K @ 2,80 GHz
Corsair Dominator @ 2666 - 9-9-9-27


Super PI 32M:Haswell: 11 minutes 30 seconds
Ivy Bridge: 11 minutes 51 seconds




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Super PI 1M:Haswell: 14,1 seconds
Ivy Bridge: 13,1 seconds



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​PiFast:Haswell: 24,1 seconds
Ivy Bridge: 25,7 seconds



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wprime 32M:Haswell: 23,7 seconds
Ivy Bridge: 25,7 seconds



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wprime 1024M:Haswell: 7 minutes 10 seconds
Ivy Bridge: 7 minutes 11 seconds



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Quelle: QUELLE


----------



## KastenBier (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Kann man das jetzt im Verhältnis 1:1 auf die spätere Rechenleistung auch in anderen Anwendungen umwandeln? Ich hätte mich mal über nen Cinebench oder ähnliches gefreut.


----------



## s|n|s (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Die Skalierung der Graphen ist ein Verbrechen.

Gaukeln einem vor der Unterschied wäre teilweise >100%, dabei gibt es teilweise praktisch keinen Unterschied in der Performance.

Graphen werden nicht kastriert, so wie das hier der Fall ist. Das führt sie ad absurdum


----------



## KastenBier (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Das ist mir eben auch schon aufgefallen. Die Diagramme zeigen, wenn man nicht genau auf die Bezeichnungen achtet, einen sehr großen Unterschied, welcher so nicht existent ist. Am besten man zeigt die Balken anhand der Gesamtpunktzahl/Zeit, oder lässt sie weg, wenn sich das aufgrund der minimalen Unterschiede visuell nicht realisieren lässt.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Die Skalierung der Graphen ist ein Verbrechen.
> 
> Gaukeln einem vor der Unterschied wäre teilweise >100%, dabei gibt es teilweise praktisch keinen Unterschied in der Performance.
> 
> Graphen werden nicht kastriert, so wie das hier der Fall ist. Das führt sie ad absurdum


 Nein, tun Sie nicht.. Dafür gibt es die Achsenbeschriftung ja... 

Und NATÜRLICH verwendet man einen Offset in Graphen... Man will ja das relevante zeigen, und das ist hier die Differenz.



KastenBier schrieb:


> Das ist mir eben auch schon aufgefallen. Die Diagramme zeigen, wenn man nicht genau auf die Bezeichnungen achtet, einen sehr großen Unterschied, welcher so nicht existent ist. Am besten man zeigt die Balken anhand der Gesamtpunktzahl/Zeit, oder lässt sie weg, wenn sich das aufgrund der minimalen Unterschiede visuell nicht realisieren lässt.


 ...

Nochmal, wer nicht in der Lage ist Diagramme richtig zu lesen, sollte sich nicht beschweren... 

Sorry Leuts, aber wer sich durch so was blenden lässt, der schaut auch nicht richtig hin...

@TOPIC:
Das liegt ziemlich genau in dem Bereich, den ich erwartet habe <10% Leistungssteigerung. Die schlechtere Leistung in dem einen Test ist aber schon sehr seltsam.

Naja, wie schon lange gesagt, auch Haswell ist für SB Besitzer kein Grund zum Aufrüsten, und Broadwell wird es auch nicht sein, es sei denn man will auf eine dedizierte GPU verzichten, da man eh nicht sooo viel zockt und etwas anspruchsloser ist.

Naja, und nach Broadwell wird man eh schauen müssen, in wie weit die Leute im Allgemeinen noch eine dedizierte GPU haben werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, tun Sie nicht.. Dafür gibt es die Achsenbeschriftung ja...
> 
> Und NATÜRLICH verwendet man einen Offset in Graphen... Man will ja das relevante zeigen, und das ist hier die Differenz.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz meine Meinung. 
Ansonsten: die "Mehr"leistung wird ja offenbar der Brüller...


----------



## KastenBier (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nochmal, wer nicht in der Lage ist Diagramme richtig zu lesen, sollte sich nicht beschweren...
> 
> Sorry Leuts, aber wer sich durch so was blenden lässt, der schaut auch nicht richtig hin..


 
Diagramme sind aber nunmal zur Visualisierung des Unterschieds.  Zum Zahlen ablesen brauche ich kein Diagramm, das geht auch so.


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Die Skalierung der Graphen ist ein Verbrechen.
> 
> Gaukeln einem vor der Unterschied wäre teilweise >100%, dabei gibt es teilweise praktisch keinen Unterschied in der Performance.
> 
> Graphen werden nicht kastriert, so wie das hier der Fall ist. Das führt sie ad absurdum


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht. Deshalb habe ich die einzelnen Zahlen und oben den prozentualen Zuwachs noch hingeschrieben.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Naja, bei 2 Messwerten je Diagramm ist das auch bischen witzlos Diagramme zu machen, und man hätte durchaus auch die Diagramme ohne Offset bringen können, aber dann hätte man eben gezeigt, das sich nichts tut. Diagramme, wo eins wies andere aussieht, kann man auch gleich weglassen, daher was die Verwendung von Offsets absolut richtig!


----------



## KastenBier (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Diagramme, wo eins wies andere aussieht, kann man auch gleich weglassen, daher was die Verwendung von Offsets absolut richtig!



Ich hätte sie dann komplett weggelassen. Wenn ich erst die Beschriftung am Rand lesen muss um den Graphen zu verstehen, kann ich mir die Zahlen auch so angucken. Ich hoffe ich versteht was ich damit ausdrücken möchte ^^


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Interessant ist übrigens, dass Haswell in der Single-Thread-Anwendung SuperPi1M langsamer ist als Ivy Bridge. Dies liegt am neuen internen Aufbau von Haswell. Speicher intensive Anwendungen werden dadurch aber beschleunigt.


----------



## KastenBier (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Haben diese Tester denn schon echte Samples von Intel bekommen? Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr so wahnsinnig um das Thema gerissen. Und falls ja, warum macht man nicht noch ein paar beliebte Benchmarks wie den Cinebench oder 3Dmark?


----------



## belle (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Die Skalierung der Graphen ist ein Verbrechen.
> Gaukeln einem vor der Unterschied wäre teilweise >100%, dabei gibt es teilweise praktisch keinen Unterschied in der Performance.
> Graphen werden nicht kastriert, so wie das hier der Fall ist. Das führt sie ad absurdum


 
Das stimmt voll und ganz. In der Praxis ist das leider völlig gängig, man sollte bei solchen Benchmarks immer genau auf die y-Achse schauen. 
Auf der anderen Seite würde man ohne Zoom rein gar keinen Unterschied erkennen, außerdem habe ich gerade das Wort Praxis im Zusammenhang mit Mathe benutzt...


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Haben diese Tester denn schon echte Samples von Intel bekommen? Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr so wahnsinnig um das Thema gerissen. Und falls ja, warum macht man nicht noch ein paar beliebte Benchmarks wie den Cinebench oder 3Dmark?


 
Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass ein Mainboardhersteller dahinter steckt. Für den Test braucht OCLab.ru ja auch  den richtigen Unterbau für die CPU 

Haswell samples sind schon seit langer Zeit im Umlauf. Ich hatte schon Mitte 2012 erste Haswell boards in der Hand.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

PUHHHHHHHHHHHH dann muss ich keine angst haben das mein i7 schon Morgen out ist


----------



## Trefoil80 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Also alles wie erwartet:

Ausser der iGPU keine wesentlichen Verbesserungen.

Ich muss immer über Leute schmunzeln, die mit einem alten System dahindödeln und sagen "Mit dem Aufrüsten warte ich lieber auf Haswell."
Wenn ich jetzt die Performance brauche, dann entweder eine gebrauchte Sandy oder halt eine neue Ivy. Auf Haswell zu warten ist mMn Blödsinn.


----------



## DaStash (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



der8auer schrieb:


> Interessant ist übrigens, dass Haswell in der Single-Thread-Anwendung SuperPi1M langsamer ist als Ivy Bridge. Dies liegt am neuen internen Aufbau von Haswell. Speicher intensive Anwendungen werden dadurch aber beschleunigt.


Bedeutet das dann nicht, dass er als Gaming CPU weniger interessant sein dürfte, mal von den Stromersparnissen abgesehen?

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Dann werd ich wohl meinen 2500K noch etwas behalten. Eine Umrüstung auf Haswell 4C lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Da kannst du dich auf Broadwell genau so "freuen", da wirst du zur selben Entscheidung kommen.

Erst mit dem Nachfolger, wird wieder interessanter, dann gibts DDR4 oder what ever dann kommt.


----------



## Research (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Sollte Hasswell nicht schon mit DDR4 kommen?


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Research schrieb:


> Sollte Hasswell nicht schon mit DDR4 kommen?


 
Nein nicht der Mainstream. Haswell E wird wahrscheinlich mit DDR4 kommen. Aber das dauert noch.
Erst kommt ja Ivy E für Sockel 2011.
Und ein Jahr später -- oder noch ein weiteres halbes Jahr dazu. Wer weiß das schon -- kommt Haswell E mit neuem Sockel und dann DDR4.
Ich rechne aber eher mit 2015.
Also wenn im Mainstream schon Skylake an die Tür klopft.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

0,2 - 8,4 %, damit hatte ich auch gerechnet.
Und man liegt ungefähr bei einem CPU-Leistungszuwachs von Sandy- auf Ivybridge.
Auch das hatte ich so erwartet, also nicht im 2-stelligen Bereich.

Schade eigentlich....so richtet sich Haswell an Besitzer wirklich alter CPUs, wie Nehalem oder älter.
Das ist keine große Zielgruppe und wird Intels Aktienkurs auch nicht stabilisieren.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



matty2580 schrieb:


> 0,2 - 8,4 %, damit hatte ich auch gerechnet.


 
Ich schon. Mehr als 10% wären schon unfassbar gewesen.
Intel konzentriert sich eben auf die IGP.


----------



## Broow (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Mhh, n bisschen mehr zuwwachs wünsche ich mir bei Broadwell  schon, weil da hatte ich vor aufzurüsten. Ich weiß nicht ob mein i5-750@3,6 Ghz in 2 Jarhen die Games noch mitmacht


----------



## Murdoch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Bei wieviel % mehrleistung wird man dann vermutlich liegen wenn man von nem Sandy kommt? (mal PCIe 3.0.etc eingerechnet) 

Wenn das nicht so doll ist hol ich mir noch n schickes board für meinen 2600k und lass den drin und überspringe auch haswell.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Broow schrieb:


> Mhh, n bisschen mehr zuwwachs wünsche ich mir bei Broadwell  schon, weil da hatte ich vor aufzurüsten. Ich weiß nicht ob mein i5-750@3,6 Ghz in 2 Jarhen die Games noch mitmacht


 
Da denke ich eher daran dass das noch weniger sein wird als der Unterschied Sandy zu Ivy.



Murdoch schrieb:


> Bei wieviel % mehrleistung wird man dann vermutlich liegen wenn man von nem Sandy kommt? (mal PCIe 3.0.etc eingerechnet)
> 
> Wenn das nicht so doll ist hol ich mir noch n schickes board für meinen 2600k und lass den drin und überspringe auch haswell.


 
Sandy auf Ivy waren 10%. Ivy auf Haswell auch 10%.
Unterschied PCIe 2.0 zu 3.0 nichts bis 2% bzw. 8% wenn du eine AMD Karte hast -- bei Nvidia Karten ist es nichts.

Den Unterschied kannst du locker durch übertakten ausgleichen.
Spar dir also das Geld und warte was mit Skylake kommt.


----------



## NiCo-pc (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Genauso sehe ich das auch.
Sandy und Ivy Käufer haben noch lange Ruhe.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Ok Danke für die Info. 
Gilt das auch für ddr4?oder kommt der doch erst später?


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

DDR4 wird im Mainstream sicher erst mit Skylake kommen. Oder noch später. Das weiß wohl noch keiner.


----------



## Murdoch (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Ok, na dann ist haswell wirklich nicht interessant für mich. 
Zumal der 2600k @stock noch teilweise unterfordert ist. 

Wirklich informativer thread der die aufrufe "auf haswell warten" relativiert. :thumbup:


----------



## DiabloJulian (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



der8auer schrieb:


> Interessant ist übrigens, dass Haswell in der Single-Thread-Anwendung SuperPi1M langsamer ist als Ivy Bridge. Dies liegt am neuen internen Aufbau von Haswell. Speicher intensive Anwendungen werden dadurch aber beschleunigt.


 
Bedeutet das eine geringere IPC?


----------



## alex2210 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Nein,sieht nur so aus


----------



## alex0b (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Muss man für die neuen Intel-Prozessoren auch ein neues mainboard haben?


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Natürlich. Intel Haswell: Sockel 1150 mit Z87-, H87- und B85-Chipsatz in 32 Nanometer ab Q2/2013


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Ok Danke für die Info.
> Gilt das auch für ddr4?oder kommt der doch erst später?


 Erst mit dem Nach-Nachfolger von Haswell. DDR4 wird dem Nutzer aber meist auch nichts bringen, so lange er eben keine iGPU verwendet.

Die iGPUs werden aber massiv davon profitieren. Wobei es auch sein kann, das DDR4 gar nicht mehr im Desktop erscheint, oder nur kurz, da dann schon Hybrid-Memory-Cube marktreif ist. Das würde iGPUs nochmal mehr entgegen kommen, und eine Bandbreitenlimitierung unwahrscheinlicher machen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



s|n|s schrieb:


> Die Skalierung der Graphen ist ein Verbrechen.
> 
> Gaukeln einem vor der Unterschied wäre teilweise >100%, dabei gibt es teilweise praktisch keinen Unterschied in der Performance.
> 
> Graphen werden nicht kastriert, so wie das hier der Fall ist. Das führt sie ad absurdum


 
Kann ich toppen. 
Man sehe sich die Graphen hier mal an. Die fangen bei  -1500 Punkten an.
Die Gaukeln einem vor, der Unterschied liege bei etwas über 100%, dabei liegt er weit über 1000%.

Also wenn das mal nicht so ist, um Produxt x mit 156 Punkten im Vergleich zu Produkt y mit 2876 Punkten nicht ganz so schlecht aussehen zu lassen.
Will ja nimandem etwas unterstellen, aber sieht ja schwer nach Fanboy bzw. fette Zehlung von Firma x aus.


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



john201050 schrieb:


> aber sieht ja schwer nach Fanboy ... aus.


 
Der Intelfanboy hätte genau was davon, den IB gegen Haswell schlechter aussehen zu lassen?!? 


EDIT: Vergiss es, war auf deinen Link bezogen. Jetzt erst bemerkt.


----------



## Spinal (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Also alles wie erwartet:
> 
> Ausser der iGPU keine wesentlichen Verbesserungen.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hätte etwas mehr Performance erwartet. Die Änderungen gegenüber Ivy sind doch gravierender als von Ivy zu Sandy und da waren es auch schon fast 10%.
Aber ich denke, es lohnt sich dennoch auf Haswell zu warten, zumindest wenn man keine Eile hat. Warum sollte ich kurz vor Release das alte Produkt kaufen (vorrausgesetzt Haswell kommt nicht erst im Juli oder so).



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein nicht der Mainstream. Haswell E wird wahrscheinlich mit DDR4 kommen. Aber das dauert noch.
> Erst kommt ja Ivy E für Sockel 2011.
> Und ein Jahr später -- oder noch ein weiteres halbes Jahr dazu. Wer weiß das schon -- kommt Haswell E mit neuem Sockel und dann DDR4.
> Ich rechne aber eher mit 2015.
> Also wenn im Mainstream schon Skylake an die Tür klopft.


 
Wenn Haswell wirklich so "wenig" Verbesserungen mit sich bringt, kann ich das sogar verstehen, dass Ivy E erst so spät kommt. Da die Verbesserungen offenbar hauptsächlich die Grafikeinheit betreffen, ist der Haswell für die Serverplattform gar nicht so interessant.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Du darfst Haswell-D nicht mit Haswell-E vergleichen. Das sind komplett andere Chips.


----------



## Freeze82 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Wenn jede neue CPU Generation mit ~10% mehr Leistung daherkommt dann wird mein Ivy bis 2018 bleiben 
IGPU interessiert mich schon aus dem Grund nicht weil ne CPU only WaKü nach Spielzeug aussieht...


----------



## Voyager10 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Wenn es dann echte Haswell Tests gibt die etwas anderes sagen als diese vermeintlich russischen Vorabtests hoffe ich das die Leser sich dann ordentlich betrogen fühlen  Wie oft wurde bei neuen CPU und Grafikgenerationen vorab schon Falschmeldungen verbreitet ..


----------



## Murdoch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Voyager10 schrieb:


> Wenn es dann echte Haswell Tests gibt die etwas anderes sagen als diese vermeintlich russischen Vorabtests hoffe ich das die Leser sich dann ordentlich betrogen fühlen  Wie oft wurde bei neuen CPU und Grafikgenerationen vorab schon Falschmeldungen verbreitet ..


 
Wenn aber viele mit ähnlicher Performance gerechnet haben bzw.. Sogar dachten dass der leistungszuwachs noch geringer ausfallen wird, vermute ich nicht dass sich Leute stark betrogen fühlen werden. 

Aber ich denke dass wird man alles nach dem Release sehen.


----------



## der8auer (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Voyager10 schrieb:


> Wenn es dann echte Haswell Tests gibt die etwas anderes sagen als diese vermeintlich russischen Vorabtests hoffe ich das die Leser sich dann ordentlich betrogen fühlen  Wie oft wurde bei neuen CPU und Grafikgenerationen vorab schon Falschmeldungen verbreitet ..


 
Ich kenne die bencher von OCLab.ru persönlich und die hätten ganz sicher keinen Grund falsche Infos zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Bedeutet das eine geringere IPC?


 
Wohl, dass die Pipeline etwas verlängert wurde, dies jedoch durch schnelleren Speichercache/besseres Speichermanagement idr mehr als Wett gemacht wird



Freeze82 schrieb:


> Wenn jede neue CPU Generation mit ~10% mehr Leistung daherkommt dann wird mein Ivy bis 2018 bleiben
> IGPU interessiert mich schon aus dem Grund nicht weil ne CPU only WaKü nach Spielzeug aussieht...



wenn das AMD nicht mal die Zeit gibt, einen neuen Hammer auszupacken. Oder Hämmer, einen FX und einen Fusion. Wär doch irgendwie ironisch und lustig wenn dann Intel trotz besserem Fertigungsverfahren und Gesamtleistung nicht gegen AMD ankäme, weil der FX besseree CPU Leistung hätte, der Fusion hingegen Intels igp schlägt. In sofern könnte sich das 2-gleisige Fahren von AMD irgendwann mal auszahlen


----------



## plaGGy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nein, tun Sie nicht.. Dafür gibt es die Achsenbeschriftung ja...
> 
> Und NATÜRLICH verwendet man einen Offset in Graphen... Man will ja das relevante zeigen, und das ist hier die Differenz.
> 
> ...


 
Da muss ich dir widersprechen. Will man die Leistungssteigerung wirklich und absolut darstellen nimmt man einen vollständigen Graphen und nicht so einen Dreck. Alles andere ist irgendwo der Versuch was zu beeinflussen. 

... das ist eine ganz schlimme Angewohnheit die einfach nur dazu dient um das überflüchtige Lesen zu beeinflussen.
natürlich schauen die Leute nicht immer und nicht alle richtig hin, aber das rechtfertigt nicht Graphen zu kürzen um den die Wirkung dessen auszunutzen. Das du das hier rechtfertigst versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Achsenbeschriftung hin oder her. Nicht jeder kann damit was anfangen und die sind dann auf die Aussagekraft des Balken angewiesen, die hier gegen 0 tendiert.
Ich kann bei so einem Mist die Beschriftung ändern wie ich will und  bekomm genau das visuelle Ergebnis hin, was ich auch haben will:  Das ist  alles andere als faire und unvoreingenommene Darstellung.
Ist halt ein Unterschied ob man nur 1/10 höheren Balken hat oder einfach mal das dreifache....


----------



## Skysnake (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Deswegen hat man einen Kopf nicht nur, damit es nicht in den Hals rein regnet, sondern, damit man den Inhalt (Gehirn) auch benutzt...

Graphen zeichnet man immer so, dass die relevanten Bereiche möglichst das maximale Format einnehmen. Ohne Fehlerbalken ist das halt etwas schwieriger, aber auch machbar.

Wie gesagt, man will ja die Unterschiede zeigen, nicht das es fast nichts ausmacht. Für die Erkenntnis hat man eben noch das nützliche Tool "Gehirn/Verstand"


----------



## Murdoch (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Deswegen hat man einen Kopf nicht nur, damit es nicht in den Hals rein regnet, sondern, damit man den Inhalt (Gehirn) auch benutzt...
> 
> Graphen zeichnet man immer so, dass die relevanten Bereiche möglichst das maximale Format einnehmen. Ohne Fehlerbalken ist das halt etwas schwieriger, aber auch machbar.
> 
> Wie gesagt, man will ja die Unterschiede zeigen, nicht das es fast nichts ausmacht. Für die Erkenntnis hat man eben noch das nützliche Tool "Gehirn/Verstand"


 
Hast du schon mal gearbeitet? 
Kommt mir irgendwie Grad nicht so vor.


----------



## chillinmitch (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

btt

Mich interresiert Haswell sehr, aber nur aus OC sicht. Einige Sachen verwirren mich und lassen mir keine ruhe. Warum ist der Superpi 1m Lauf langsamer? Die Russen widersprechen trotzig den fake-vorwürfen aber der Intel Franzose meint Haswell sei auf keinen fall langsamer als Ivy?!?
Was mich noch sehr bewegt ist die angekündigte Integrierung der spannungskontroller in die CPU. Ich hab Sorge, 
das Intel ihr Main(1150) und Pro(2011) Segment stärker voneinander differenzieren  möchte und evtl. die CPU Spannung limitiert. 
Ich hoffe sehr das ich falsch liege.


----------



## NCphalon (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Interessant... dann komm ich vielleicht billiger weg als gedacht wenn ich auf Haswell verzichten kann und beim Ivy-Kauf von einem (hoffentlich eintretenden) Preissturz durch Lagerräumung profitieren kann.


----------



## Rolk (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Preissturz durch Lagerräumung bei Intel? Gab es das überhaupt schon mal?


----------



## Murdoch (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Rolk schrieb:


> Preissturz durch Lagerräumung bei Intel? Gab es das überhaupt schon mal?


 
Richtig, die Sandy sind ja noch nicht sehr viel billiger als die ivys


----------



## NCphalon (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt^^


----------



## Spinal (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Ich würde dann vermutlich trotzdem auf Haswell setzen. Neuerer Sockel und modernere Plattform sind mir keine 30 Euro Ersparnis wert. Aber dazu müsste man erstmal sehen wie gut und teuer der Haswell am Ende ist 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Interessant... dann komm ich vielleicht billiger weg als gedacht wenn ich auf Haswell verzichten kann und beim Ivy-Kauf von einem (hoffentlich eintretenden) Preissturz durch Lagerräumung profitieren kann.


 
Preissenkungen gibt es bei Intel nicht. Wenn das neue Produkt draußen ist gehen die alten EOL.


----------



## NCphalon (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Hab mir auch grad ma Preisverläufe angeguckt, selbst für en i7-920 oder 760 kann man noch ordentlich hinblättern^^


----------



## Murdoch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Threshold schrieb:


> Preissenkungen gibt es bei Intel nicht. Wenn das neue Produkt draußen ist gehen die alten EOL.


 
EOL heißt? 
Nicht sehr gebräuchlich die Abk.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Doch schon  EOL = End of Life = Produktionsstopp.


----------



## Murdoch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Doch schon  EOL = End of Life = Produktionsstopp.


 
Das ist ja nicht mal Deutsch! Schämt euch!


----------



## mikee (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Der Stromverbrauch senkt sich hoffentlich ordentlich.


----------



## Aer0 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

single thread leistung darf nicht sinken,dann werden die ja wie die amd cpus :/


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



Aer0 schrieb:


> single thread leistung darf nicht sinken,dann werden die ja wie die amd cpus :/


 
Da sieht mans, Intel kopiert nur AMD! Widerlich!


----------



## Aer0 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da sieht mans, Intel kopiert nur AMD! Widerlich!


 hoffentlich nicht auch den stromverbrauch^^


----------



## kühlprofi (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erste Haswell Benchmarks veröffentlicht!*

Die Diagramm erfüllen ihren Zweck (etwas grosszügig hervorheben, was nichts ist), das bedeutet also Haswell wird nicht gerade der Brüller?


----------

